# New S-Works shoes



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*New 2010 S-Works shoes*

Let's see... $350 for a the new S-Works shoes. Out of the box, three of the four BOA tightners do not latch properly. There's some great QC on Specialized's part. Absolutely terrible design. Really pathetic. Also, note where the cable naturally lands... yeah, this isn't going to cause any problems in a few years:


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> Let's see... $350 for a the new S-Works shoes. Out of the box, three of the four BOA tightners do not latch properly. There's some great QC on Specialized's part. Absolutely terrible design. Really pathetic. Also, note where the cable naturally lands... yeah, this isn't going to cause any problems in a few years:


I've been riding with s-works boa shoes for 3 or 4 seasons not with no problems whatsoever. Not exactly sure what the problem is that you're describing? From the picture, these look pretty much like my shoes, however, I have 2 boa adjusters--not 4!


----------



## somsoc (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea I'm not exactly sure what you're describing either. If there is a problem with them not latching properly or you think there is a terrible design that is obvious why did you buy them? 

I think I see what you're talking about where the cable naturally lands as its just a bit off the plastic and leaning on the leather type material, is that it? Won't that be solved when you put the shoe on and lace it down??? 

Help us out here.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Looks to be a problem with the 2 closure BOA designs?

Has Spec had a chance to evaluate and rectify your issue?

The new 2 BOA closure system for ’10 I have wondered about as it seemed like a bit of overkill IMO. Certainly the BOA closure guided routing system on this ’10 shoe looks different than my ’09 S-Works single BOA closure…and as I have looked online…different than that of the ’10 S-Works Saxo and BG S-Works looks. Have you used the single BOA closure?

I will say the 09 s-works shoe has been nothing but perfect with the single BOA closure that uniformly wraps my hard to fit feet while locking down the heel. Finally it was all power to ped without slop, pain or hotspot. I will never use straps again…unless the new BOA’s are problematic.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I've been thinking of trying the 2010 SWORKS shoe. For the last couple seasons, I've used the Specialized PRO, the other pro model shoe with the 2 velcro straps and buckle. They are fantastic shoes, especially the carbon sole and insole/footbed. I was going to spring for the 2009 BG Sworks about a month ago, but read about the latest/greatest 2010 version and decided to wait. I noticed Boonen was using the 2010, but has since switched back to the 2009 model. Maybe the 2010 wasn't fully through?


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Fignon's Barber said:


> I've been thinking of trying the 2010 SWORKS shoe. For the last couple seasons, I've used the Specialized PRO, the other pro model shoe with the 2 velcro straps and buckle. They are fantastic shoes, especially the carbon sole and insole/footbed. I was going to spring for the 2009 BG Sworks about a month ago, but read about the latest/greatest 2010 version and decided to wait. I noticed Boonen was using the 2010, but has since switched back to the 2009 model. Maybe the 2010 wasn't fully through?


I have both shoes and agree that the pro is also a great shoe. I am a little miffed that they may be solving a problem that doesn't exist with the double boa system.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of the S-works shoes with the single BOA adjuster, they are a huge improvement of my ~4 year old s works shoes. The new BOA adjust is much better than before and the tounge is much stiffer on the new shoes


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

somsoc said:


> If there is a problem with them not latching properly or you think there is a terrible design that is obvious why did you buy them?


I believe that DrJohn is saying that 3 of the 4 tighteners are not holding the cable tension properly. Perhaps their design is defective or the quality control is poor.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

wetpaint said:


> I just picked up a pair of the S-works shoes with the single BOA adjuster, ]they are a huge improvement of my ~4 year old s works shoes. The new BOA adjust is much better than before and the tounge is much stiffer on the new shoes


Confirm...the new Boa mechanism comparison you make is with the 4 year old shoe?

Here is a pic of my ’09 S-Works Boa single closure routing and guide work. To me it looks a bit more purposeful than what I saw in the OP’s pic of the '10 (2) closure shoe. Certainly works perfectly for me:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, let me clarify... posted this in hurry after my initial disappointment and frustration.

Don and UKbloke got the gist of it.

More detail...yes, I'm very familiar with the BOA design and mechanism. I've been really happy with my '06 S-Works shoes. They've got about 25,000 miles on them, and look it, but they've held up great. I just replaced the laces and BOA mechanism on them. My only complaint was that they dig into the top of my ankle a bit, but other than that fit great.

Other than a total of four BOA mechanisms, they're also redesigned in how they function mechanically. They ratchet to tighten, just like the old design, but also ratchet to loosen by turning in the reverse direction, rather than a release button like the previous versions (note in the picture, no release button). Both mechanisms are defective on the left shoe... tighten, but they don't lock or latch in place to hold tension, as UKbloke describes. At all. For whatever reason, the top right shoe one did start working, and the bottom right always had. 



> The new 2 BOA closure system for ’10 I have wondered about as it seemed like a bit of overkill IMO. Certainly the BOA closure guided routing system on this ’10 shoe looks different than my ’09 S-Works single BOA closure…and as I have looked online…different than that of the ’10 S-Works Saxo and BG S-Works looks. Have you used the single BOA closure?
> 
> I will say the 09 s-works shoe has been nothing but perfect with the single BOA closure that uniformly wraps my hard to fit feet while locking down the heel. Finally it was all power to ped without slop, pain or hotspot. I will never use straps again…unless the new BOA’s are problematic.


I obviously haven't cycled with the '10's, but IMO, the early model lacing pattern is superior in fit and comfort.

In the photo, the cable naturally lands where it is. I've only put them on and off a few times, and the layers are separating. How's this going to look and hold up after a year or two?

I'm not concerned with Specialized taking care of it. I bought them online. I'll take them to an LBS just to confirm they're messed up. I'll send them for exchange, and if the next pair is also dorked up, I'll just get a refund. For their top of the line, $350 shoe, I guess I would expect a little better quality control.

They are a great looking shoe, and fit my foot as well as my '06's, as I expected. The soles look really cool...thankfully the 3K carbon weave is gone.


----------



## Muaddib (Feb 21, 2005)

*Sizing question*

How does the 2010 last sizing compare to the prior model? Not sure if I should still get 1/2 size larger with the s-works model. Thanks!


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> Yeah, let me clarify... posted this in hurry after my initial disappointment and frustration.
> 
> Don and UKbloke got the gist of it.
> 
> ...


John,
Thanks for sorting that out. I'm in the market for a new pair and will be cautious. I love my old ones and especially the shims and multiple arch supports that are available. They are getting old and my feet seem to be growing a bit for whatever reason.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Other than a total of four BOA mechanisms, they're also redesigned in how they function mechanically. *They ratchet to tighten, just like the old design, but also ratchet to loosen by turning in the reverse direction,* rather than a release button like the previous versions (note in the picture, no release button). Both mechanisms are defective on the left shoe... tighten, but they don't lock or latch in place to hold tension, as UKbloke describes. At all. For whatever reason, the top right shoe one did start working, and the bottom right always had.
> 
> I obviously haven't cycled with the '10's, but IMO, the early model lacing pattern is superior in fit and comfort.
> 
> ...


Interesting John and thanks for the heads up. I’m now compelled to take a look at the new boa and talk to the LBS [Spec store]. Tweaking the design are they?! What...have they plugged up the venting locations in the carbon sole as well  ?

I suppose it was inevitable that the design would include bi-directional movement but in my thinking that invites more complexity and potential for failure…perhaps as you are seeing…but certainly not right out of the box.

Wondering if this design change comes from input requiring ease of tightening and/or loosening while still in the saddle? Frankly for me; these s-works boa slippers have been pretty much ‘set it and forget it’.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> How does the 2010 last sizing compare to the prior model? Not sure if I should still get 1/2 size larger with the s-works model. Thanks!


To me, they feel the same. For me, a great fit. And they don't seem to dig into the top of my ankles (I know others have complained about this here in the past).



> Wondering if this design change comes from input requiring ease of tightening and/or loosening while still in the saddle?


 This is what I gathered. I suspect the overwhelming majority of us would prefer a stable latching mechanism rather than the ability to loosen the lacing. I busted the tension spring/lock mechanism in my '06 S-Works during a high power output (for me). Not fun. I can't imagine with Boonen-type power output. The rider would come out of the shoe!



> What...have they plugged up the venting locations in the carbon sole as well


The vent aft the cleat is gone, but the fore vent is still there, in the same position. I just love the look of the unidirectional carbon on the new soles over the old 3K weave, and again, it is a great looking shoe.

The new "quick-release" is to pull the lace off over the lace guide. I guess I don't see the value of this. Yes, it will help you get the shoe off quickly, but you still have to loosen the lace tension. So it's not "set and forget."


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*D'oh! Mystery solved.*

Well, let's consider this a public service announcement, then. 

Visited my favorite friendly, local Specialized dealer and demonstrated the issue. Had everyone stumped, until an employee came up and offered a "I bet I know what the deal is," and he was correct. Counter-intuitively, once you let out all the line (ie, loosen) and continue turning the wheel in the same direction, it then switches direction and starts tightening _and_ latching. Hard to explain, but you have to dial out all the lace and continue. I apparently haven't been the only one stumped by this. Guess I should have figured this out, since it was suspicious that the right shoe was fine, and both BOAs on the left had the 'problem.'

So, I'll get some cleats mounted and test ride them tomorrow. :thumbsup:

I still think the lacing path will be a problem in the long run, but I'll wait and see. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad you got that figured out for us  
I currently have my 09 S Works shoes and like them, I'm going to upgrade mountain bike shoes soon and was surprised that Specialized didn't go to the dual BOAs on them :idea: 
I'm looking forward to your comparison between the two :thumbsup:


----------



## premium7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Guys, I was very impressed with these shoes. I have been riding them for ages and I actually found the QA to be excellent. Have a look at this review i've found: 

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/inde...ch-2009-specialized-bg-s-works-road-bike-shoe


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*After a couple hundred miles*

Thought I'd update...

The 2010's just aren't as comfortable on my feet as my other Specialized shoes. My first were '05 Carbon Pros, which fit great. When I switched to the '06 S-Works, they immediately fit and felt the same. An easy transition. Definitely not the case for me going from the '06 to '10 S-Works. The inside just seems a lot harder and not as comfortable. Not sure why. Be interesting to see if anyone else notices a big difference.

Still don't care for the double Boa set up. After some use, the lower ones are 'set-and-forget,' which is nice, but on my feet, the older design provided a more even pressure distribution over the top of the foot, which I strongly preferred. But no problems with the double-direction mechanism so far. I subsequently found some info in the box stating "Boa Technology guarantees the Boa Lacing System reel and laces for the lifetime of the product," which is great, although I'm not sure how that will work for me. 



> I was very impressed with these shoes. I have been riding them for ages and I actually found the QA to be excellent.


Ages? Are you a Pro? They only became available in the US to the general public this month. And I'll disagree with the QA being excellent. Personally I found the thread finishing very poor, some patches of cut fabric were still stuck in the shoes in odd places, etc. Obviously, not a big deal, but I expect QA to be better on a $350 pair of shoes.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Thought I'd update...
> Still don't care for the double Boa set up. After some use, the lower ones are 'set-and-forget,' which is nice, *but on my feet, the older design provided a more even pressure distribution over the top of the foot*, which I strongly preferred.


Damn this ’10 works is unfortunate for you…perhaps for us at some point in time.

Dr. J, I’m wondering if you have a high instep like mine. I was fortunate to find the ’09 S-works with single boa to be the first road shoe that was a foot-saver powering on long rides for me. The single boa perfectly encapsulated my foot toe to heel over a high instep. I never experienced a hot point in that stiff shoe using the 2nd level BG foot bed while spinning with cleats at the rearward position in a size 47.

:mad2: for '10, maybe “leave well enough alone” is better mantra than “innovate or die” in this instance of clever design.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Don -

Yeah, was hoping for an S-Works with the same exact fit/feel for my feet that was 'better.'  I tried all my various Specialized foot beds. I'd be curious to hear from others how they fit compared to older S-Work shoes.

Don't get me wrong - they're not terrible, just different enough on my feet to make them noticeably less comfortable. I can get use to the 'harder feeling' inside, but the lacing pattern's a fail for my feet.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

after reading this thread, I think I'll stick with another pair og the BG pro carbons.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

For that kind of money ($350), check out the Shimano custom-fit heat-moldable shoes. I think they're great. I got the SH-R300 last summer. Super comfortable, very secure fit around the heel. Durability seems great, holding up fine after 6000 or 7000 miles.

The current equivalent would be the R310 --- it's lighter, comes in more colors. I've heard great things about the normal, non-heat-moldable versions too --- saves a lot of money. I'm definitely going to get one of their MTB shoes at some point, because my Sidi's are lame and overpriced by comparison.


----------

